# For all you fellow Arabian Horse lovers..



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thought any of you who are as mad about Arabian horses as me, thought you might like this.. 

(Makes me miss my Arab, Velvey soo much!)..


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Superb! Just poetry in motion


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*WHAT beauty
I have to say, i have allways wanted a horse,they are my favourite of ALL animals.i even love the smell of them *


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

I LOVE arabians and owning one would be a dream come true  Great vid...thanks for the share!


----------



## npsari (Oct 15, 2008)

I love a horse, but where will i put it if i get one
hmm,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh what beauti's they are as well thanks for showing


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Laurel&Hardy said:


> I LOVE arabians and owning one would be a dream come true  Great vid...thanks for the share!


I used to own a Chestnut Arab Mare, she was amazing.. hoping to get another one next year.. They are the best breed ever!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

What a beauty


----------



## Thoroughbred Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

Arabs are so majestic, cool vid.


what colour Arab horse would you like to get?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thoroughbred Lady said:


> Arabs are so majestic, cool vid.
> 
> 
> what colour Arab horse would you like to get?


I used to have a chestnut with a white blaze.. but also love greys


----------



## poppoppop (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh i love Arabians, id love a Dunn one day 

This is my dream horse, isnt he PERFECT


----------



## minifoxies (May 7, 2009)

I have been in love with this breed for most of my life my absolute dream horse to own and love. As I have said all along the Arabian Horse is to the horse world as German Shepherds are to the dog world *SIMPLY THE BEST * 
Thanks for sharing the link it is now in my favourites and on my facebook profile. Just beautiful.


----------

